# Nexium Prilosec & proton pump inhibitor Study Investigation & Lawsuit



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2017)

Last year at around this time a member was complaining about heart burn https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22340-Fukk-me-in-the-ass-heart-burn?highlight=prilosec

Some of the guys in the thread mentioned they were using nexium & prilosec otc year round and to go ahead and try it 

http://www.drugdangers.com/proton-pump-inhibitors/nexium-lawsuit

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2481157 <--- the study

post #60 back in 9-22-2016<--- From my experience with the product



Zeigler said:


> Try the Tagamet dude seriously.
> 
> Those 24 hour pills are hardcore and really hard to get off of feels like you drank gasoline when you try to stop taking them.
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

Interesting timing.  I recently stopped taking prilosec and now I am eating tums all day long. 

At least my calcium is on point.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I like Prilosec and use it although I didnt open the threads Im certain I was one of the ones touting its effectiveness.  Appologies to anyone harmed by my advice.  I will try and use tagament agiain it probably still sucks.  

Thanks for the heads up.  Im thinking of PMing Zilla to see if he will let me rip your study and give you $hit for being a smarty pants...if so... I will be back!

Get ready for Hell!....because I like Prilosec and am used to taking it and dont want to change.


----------



## snake (Oct 25, 2017)

If you look at my post in the thread you see I have always had a acid problem. I think any drug can be hard on your system so mix it up is my suggestion. I slam tums like M&M's and when shit really goes south, I hit the drugs or 4 weeks and it seems to knock it down. Then the cycle starts again.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 25, 2017)

I take proposed, no problems in years.  Elevating the head of your bed helps a lot too.  I'm not talking pillows.  Put two 2x4's under the head and get a 3" slant on the bed.  Also I've noticed if I have a shake before bed I taste that sh*t all night vs no problems with actual food before bed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2017)

The JAMA study is only an observational study so it alone proves nothing. Furthermore, it followed Rx usage which generally means much longer duration of use and higher dosages. Finally, the average age of the people in the study was 63yo. At 63yo your risk for everything begins to go up. It doesn't mean this shouldn't be studied further but neither should the alarm bells be going off just yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

Questions I would like to hear answers on

Do a majority of us have frequent heartburn or acid reflux

Why


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Questions I would like to hear answers on
> 
> Do a majority of us have frequent heartburn or acid reflux
> 
> Why



Yes. And idk.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2017)

I do and I'm not sure why as my previous doctors basically said that if Tums was working then I should quit complaining and looking for answers. Anyway, this started well before steroids but tren and var do make it markedly worse.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 25, 2017)

I've had terrible reflux since I was very young. Been on Omeprozol for a couple years now and supplement b12 because my doc says it's been shown decrease absorption.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The JAMA study is only an observational study so it alone proves nothing. Furthermore, it followed Rx usage which generally means much longer duration of use and higher dosages. Finally, the average age of the people in the study was 63yo. At 63yo your risk for everything begins to go up. It doesn't mean this shouldn't be studied further but neither should the alarm bells be going off just yet.



The study examined medical records of over ten thousand patients taking PPI's like nexium who were followed for an average of more than 13 years 

that showed a 20 to 50% increased risk of chronic kidney disease

No alarm bells going off there ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The February 2016 issue of JAMA, Journal of the American Medical Association, included publication of new study results which showed a 20 to 50 percent increased risk of chronic kidney disease in patients taking Nexium (esomeprazole) and similar medications. The study examined medical records of over ten thousand patients taking Proton Pump Inhibitors like Nexium, who were followed for an average of more than 13 years and showed that the longer the drugs were taken, the greater the risk.
> 
> The study was an examination of over 10 thousand medical records followed for an average of more than 13 years of patients on PPI's
> 
> What kinda proof do you need to see before an alarm bell is going to go off ?



A causal link. What you posted is compelling however it's just correlation.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Learn to interpret research better. Reading this would be a good start: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25220-How-to-deal-with-conflicting-studies


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2017)

My son had a serious case of gurd. He was on  prescription prilosec, pepcid, tums. I had to, like Bricks suggested, have a special raised bed made for him. Since then he has grown alot. He's 6ft tall at age 14 and he no longer needs the prilosec or pepcid. Thank goodness. I think diet has something to do with it. I'm also downing Tums all day long. Sometimes that acid will just rush right my mouth at night when I'm sleeping.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A causal link. What you posted is compelling however it's just correlation.



Didn't think it was going to show up because it was in black print so I hand typed the just of it 

At any rate it is starting to look like it is bad for you in the long run 

May want to look into a safer bet


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Learn to interpret research better. Reading this would be a good start: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25220-How-to-deal-with-conflicting-studies



Already read all that a long time ago

What did I say to make you think I interpret wrong ?

I've only recited what was written in the links


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Already read all that a long time ago
> What did I say to make you think I interpret wrong ?
> I've only recited what was written in the links



You don't understand that observational data, due to the uncontrolled variables, can never establish causation and, as such, is useless from a practical stand point. This was obvious from your "What kinda proof do you need to see before an alarm bell is going to go off?" response to POB


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

Seeker said:


> My son had a serious case of gurd. He was on  prescription prilosec, pepcid, tums. I had to, like Bricks suggested, have a special raised bed made for him. Since then he has grown alot. He's 6ft tall at age 14 and he no longer needs the prilosec or pepcid. Thank goodness. I think diet has something to do with it. I'm also downing Tums all day long. Sometimes that acid will just rush right my mouth at night when I'm sleeping.



Are you eating right before bed time ?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You don't understand that observational data, due to the uncontrolled variables, can never establish causation and, as such, is useless from a practical stand point. This was obvious from your "What kinda proof do you need to see before an alarm bell is going to go off?" response to POB



It was sarcasm meaning something like do you need to actually smell the shit before you know it stinks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> It was sarcasm meaning something like do you need to actually smell the shit before you know it stinks.



Which was my response to Doc not POB since we are talking about getting facts straight and interpreting with precision


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A causal link. What you posted is compelling however it's just correlation.





Zeigler said:


> Are you eating right before bed time ?



I'm always eating, bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The study examined medical records of over ten thousand patients taking PPI's like nexium who were followed for an average of more than 13 years
> 
> that showed a 20 to 50% increased risk of chronic kidney disease
> 
> No alarm bells going off there ?



Not if you understand the difference between association and causation....

Once again, the average age of the patients in this study was 60 years old. That population is already at a higher risk for problems. About 14% of the US pulsation suffers from kidney disease with the two main culprits being high blood pressure and diabetes. Just bc something is posted in a study does not mean it's applicable in the way you want it to be. You would know this if you knew how to interpret the data.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Which was my response to Doc not POB since we are talking about getting facts straight and interpreting with precision


I don't understand why it's this difficult for people to learn new things. You clearly don't know how to interpret data. It's obvious. So why not accept the flaw, learn, and become a more valuable member? Nope, instead you try to defend yourself and deflect. I don't understand. 

Back on the ignore list you go. Not your fault Z, you are who you are, it just saves me from wasting time in the future


----------



## Mythos (Oct 26, 2017)

I had horrible reflux for a period of time, which completely went away when i stopped drinking beer &#55356;&#57210; every day with dinner.. It also started to come back when i started trying to drink beer again. 


In general i think it's worth experimenting with eliminating things from your diet before turning to meds. I found my reflux triggers seem to be beer, too much tomato sauce, and curry.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I had horrible reflux for a period of time, which completely went away when i stopped drinking beer &#55356;&#57210; every day with dinner.. It also started to come back when i started trying to drink beer again.
> 
> 
> In general i think it's worth experimenting with eliminating things from your diet before turning to meds. I found my reflux triggers seem to be beer, too much tomato sauce, and curry.



Brownies and tomato sauce are two things that trigger it for me but I'll be damned if I give either of those up. I'd be more inclined to sell my first born into child slavery than giving those two foods up.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 26, 2017)

Reflux sucks. I can go two days on one Prilosec. The other pills are useless and I hate Tums plus it has zero effect. Tagament is only good for about 12 hours for me.

A variety of things can trigger it for me all the above mentioned plus any kind of Thai and Mexican food.  I drink a lot of milk daily so that does keep it in check.  Ive been getting it since my 30s. Back when wintergreen Copenhagen was a vice that would trigger it too.  I have noticed stress can trigger it as well.  Full stomach or empty it doesnt matter.  

I use to think a cleaner diet was the answer however I got HB even when I was competing and had a strict diet.  I still dont eat anything fried so honestly I stopped worrying about it and take my pill.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 26, 2017)

For the last three posts, it is pretty well known that mint, caffeine, nicotine and alcohol all relax the cardiac sphincter.  That's the sphincter between your stomach and esophagus.  Thus the after dinner mint, or drink, or cigarrete (Or chew) or cup of coffee.  This leads to a feeling of less fullness.  And also to reflux.


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> For the last three posts, it is pretty well known that mint, caffeine, nicotine and alcohol all relax the cardiac sphincter.  That's the sphincter between your stomach and esophagus.  Thus the after dinner mint, or drink, or cigarrete (Or chew) or cup of coffee.  This leads to a feeling of less fullness.  And also to reflux.



Fortunately alcohol also relaxes the wife's other sphincter.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2017)

I do not and never have....thank god

and I'm sure it's due to the fact that I eat bland as hell...always have


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2017)

It's typically not eating that does it for me. I don't get normal feelings of hunger. I get heartburn first. So I eat. And what I eat makes no difference. When I was a moron and thought "eating clean" was a thing and all I ate was boiled chicken breast brown rice broccoli egg whites oats sweet potatoes and cottage cheese (seriously for 2 years that's all I ate) i still had heartburn throughout the day. 

I am gonna wind up with throat cancer from this shit.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2017)

well, there you go...just goes back to the...our bodies are all different and what works for me...doesn't work for you!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am gonna wind up with throat cancer from this shit.



dude.................................................................................................


----------



## Beezy (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's typically not eating that does it for me. I don't get normal feelings of hunger. I get heartburn first. So I eat. And what I eat makes no difference. When I was a moron and thought "eating clean" was a thing and all I ate was boiled chicken breast brown rice broccoli egg whites oats sweet potatoes and cottage cheese (seriously for 2 years that's all I ate) i still had heartburn throughout the day.
> 
> I am gonna wind up with throat cancer from this shit.



Get the Omeprozole, Prilosec or whatever. I had all kinds of issues that went away once I did, not the least of which is much better sleep now. I know you have to get hungry at some point while you're sleeping and wake up with that f-ed up sore throat.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I don't understand why it's this difficult for people to learn new things. You clearly don't know how to interpret data. It's obvious. So why not accept the flaw, learn, and become a more valuable member? Nope, instead you try to defend yourself and deflect. I don't understand.
> 
> Back on the ignore list you go. Not your fault Z, you are who you are, it just saves me from wasting time in the future



I interpret well enough to know that the product isn't a good long term remedy 

The lawsuit and the investigation are what I was referring to doc as alarm bells 

has nothing to do with the interpretation of what I read it's just common sense 

And if you can't interpret that then you aren't as smart as you should be 

as far as ignore goes I've never asked you or called on you for anything 

i wont even notice you are ignoring me


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> Fortunately alcohol also relaxes the wife's other sphincter.





jennerrator50 said:


> I do not and never have....thank god



That's disappointing to hear


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 27, 2017)

*Nexium Prilosec &amp; proton pump inhibitor Study Investigation &amp; Lawsuit*

I’ve had reflux for the last 10 years. Mid forties for some reason I started to feel like shit. Used to throw up in my sleep, would actually wake up because of bile in my throat. Long story short, had and endoscopy and colonoscopy and all was fine. Been on omeprozole ever since. Tomato sauce definitely triggered if for me. As someone mentioned in an earlier post, raising my bed with blocks of wood also helps keep the bile from reaching my throat. Long as I take my pill all is fine, also take two tablespoons of apple cider vinegar mixed with water every morning.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2017)

Something to keep in mind.  The primary purpose of proton pump inhibitors  (omeprazole and nexium) is to decrease the acidity of the stomach not to prevent reflux per se.  Please keep this in mind.  This is very important though, because it mitigates the damaging effects of that acidic reflux.  Untreated, that acid can lead to a number of problems, like Barretts esophagus which is a precancerous condition.  So whichever way you wish to interpret the data in the article in the OP, the risks of not taking a proton pump inhibitors far outway the risks of taking one.  So feel free to interpret how you will.  I would post a bunch of literature but I am off to anesthetize yet another patient for an EGD for reflux.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> That's disappointing to hear



lmao....I don't need alcohol for that............:32 (19):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Something to keep in mind.  The primary purpose of proton pump inhibitors  (omeprazole and nexium) is to decrease the acidity of the stomach not to prevent reflux per se.  Please keep this in mind.  This is very important though, because it mitigates the damaging effects of that acidic reflux.  Untreated, that acid can lead to a number of problems, like Barretts esophagus which is a precancerous condition.  So whichever way you wish to interpret the data in the article in the OP, the risks of not taking a proton pump inhibitors far outway the risks of taking one.  So feel free to interpret how you will.  I would post a bunch of literature but I am off to anesthetize yet another patient for an EGD for reflux.



Back on the prilosec as of this morning


----------



## Seeker (Oct 27, 2017)

Bananas are the worst for me. Fml


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Something to keep in mind.  The primary purpose of proton pump inhibitors  (omeprazole and nexium) is to decrease the acidity of the stomach not to prevent reflux per se.  Please keep this in mind.  This is very important though, because it mitigates the damaging effects of that acidic reflux.  Untreated, that acid can lead to a number of problems, like Barretts esophagus which is a precancerous condition.  So whichever way you wish to interpret the data in the article in the OP, the risks of not taking a proton pump inhibitors far outway the risks of taking one.  So feel free to interpret how you will.  I would post a bunch of literature but I am off to anesthetize yet another patient for an EGD for reflux.



What a nightmare the whole heartburn situation is 

Damn if you do in the long run damn if you don't in the short 

is there anything someone with heartburn can do to solve the issue besides 

heartburn medications or somethings that people who don't have heartburn 

can do to steer clear of it ?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2017)

There are certain things like what I mentioned that can be limited, reduced, or eliminated entirely.  Unfortunately they're all the fun stuff, nicotine, caffeine, alcohol. Losing weight helps if that's something that needs to be done.  Obesity causes slower gastric emptying. Avoid foods known to cause this problem specifically with you.  Eat smaller meals.  Dont lay down right away after eating.  I gueas this can go towards your thoughts on not eating before bed, but I've found even just waiting 30-60 minutes to hit the sack after eating helps. And like i said before, put a couple 2x4's under the bed of your bed.  Three inches is all you need (incidentally, this is also what I tell Mrs. Bricks).  It sucks because as iron athletes we tend to carry more weight, eat big and often, etc... But honestly, man, I'd take the meds too.  We tell people not to eat or drink after  midnight prior to anesthesia because of potential reflux.  Barretts is nothing compared to aspirating acidic stomach contents into your lungs.  That is no bueno man.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Questions I would like to hear answers on
> 
> Do a majority of us have frequent heartburn or acid reflux
> 
> Why




I take Nexium and have for years... I have a Hiatal hernia and Barretts Esophagus.... Recently seen where Rhino shared a link that suggested taking HCL and Pepsin 

https://youtu.be/rY6dha_MSYA


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 6, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Something to keep in mind.  The primary purpose of proton pump inhibitors  (omeprazole and nexium) is to decrease the acidity of the stomach not to prevent reflux per se.  Please keep this in mind.  This is very important though, because it mitigates the damaging effects of that acidic reflux.  Untreated, that acid can lead to a number of problems, like Barretts esophagus which is a precancerous condition.  So whichever way you wish to interpret the data in the article in the OP, the risks of not taking a proton pump inhibitors far outway the risks of taking one.  So feel free to interpret how you will.  I would post a bunch of literature but I am off to anesthetize yet another patient for an EGD for reflux.




When they diagnosed me with a hiatal hernia and Barrett’s esophagus I was a bit nervous... now I get a scan every year and take Nexium.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been taking nexium for 20 yrs, 40mg x1 a day.  If I miss I feel it on the 25th hour...no joke.


----------

